
When Your Boss Is Just Not That into You - mooreds
https://auth0.com/blog/when-your-boss-is-just-not-that-into-you/
======
Ecstatify
If your manager can’t communicate these issues to you they’re probably not a
good manager in the first place. The manager ducking out of 1-1s, what other
problems were they avoiding in the company.

~~~
Sulamitachica
good point. its always the managers fault 75% of the time.

------
andrewstuart
People remember how you made them feel.

If you're always whining and complaining and everything and everyone is a
problem then that's how people remember you.

